# Glovers Creek quota.



## cmhlorhiwatr (Oct 17, 2016)

How has the hunting been the last couple of years at glovers Creek since they made it a qouta hunt? Is it still just ringnecks and woodies? And have they put in blind spots specific or still just get in anywhere there's water?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 17, 2016)

I haven't heard anything good since they changed it over.


----------



## cmhlorhiwatr (Oct 18, 2016)

I never heard any shooting going on there last year. So I figured as much. Thanks.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 18, 2016)

Contact Smelton. He's the man to guide you on Glovers. Know's it very well and always kills ducks.


----------



## awm (Oct 18, 2016)

I went to the first hunt there last year. We were the only group to show up.  Had two small group of woodies fly by high at day light, and didn't see an duck after that. We brought a boat and the spot we set up looked awesome,  but obviously the ducks thought different.  Maybe we just picked the wrong area.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 19, 2016)

Water Swat said:


> Contact Smelton. He's the man to guide you on Glovers. Know's it very well and always kills ducks.




Smelton?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 19, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> Smelton?



He's referring to the guy you quoted in your signature line


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 19, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> He's referring to the guy you quoted in your signature line



I know WHO hes talkin about, I don't know who water swat is and was asking if he was SMELTON?  lololo   Like SMELTON is that you???


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 19, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> I know WHO hes talkin about, I don't know who water swat is and was asking if he was SMELTON?  lololo   Like SMELTON is that you???





no certainly NOT smelton. Though I have witnessed foolishness that can only come from said smelton. But he sure could help the OP in this case.


----------



## cmhlorhiwatr (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh I forgot this is the professional duck hunters page. Sorry I'll go on over to the beginners page to get some teenage troll advice. You can go back to rolling on the floor blowing your call.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 20, 2016)

What's to get mad about?  Glovers creek ain't worth going.  That's the honest truth.  I gave you that advice first thing. Seriously,  if someone called me today and said let's go to glovers creek for the quota hunt, I would politely decline the offer.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 20, 2016)

JB is speaking the truth. Glover's may be good for a 10 minute wood duck shoot and then it will be over. Later in the season you may get some Ringers but even that hasn't happened in the last few years. I hunted it late last year on an invite and we saw very few birds. A few high flying wood ducks and some mergansers.


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 20, 2016)

cmhlorhiwatr said:


> Oh I forgot this is the professional duck hunters page. Sorry I'll go on over to the beginners page to get some teenage troll advice. You can go back to rolling on the floor blowing your call.



And I certainly would not drive from fayettville to hunt it. I can be there in 20 and wouldn't go if SMELTON was driving and buying breakfast.


----------



## cmhlorhiwatr (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm not mad about anything. A little aggravated  that you can't have a reasonable discussion about anything on here anymore without someone jumping in with a crap comment. It was my fault. I should have known better. 
I wouldn't waste a point on glovers. I just simply was wondering if the state making it a qouta hunt had helped it to hold any birds? You (jb) politely answered that and I thanked you for it.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 20, 2016)

cmhlorhiwatr said:


> I just simply was wondering if the state making it a qouta hunt had helped it to hold any birds?




I would say no as of now. The place had been let go pretty much and not really "managed" per say. The new Game Manager for the WMA is currently working on making it better. He is currently replacing the water control structure so the water can be managed better in the future.


----------



## cmhlorhiwatr (Oct 20, 2016)

That's a start. Thank you.


----------



## Shanetheman (Oct 20, 2016)

cmhlorhiwatr said:


> Oh I forgot this is the professional duck hunters page. Sorry I'll go on over to the beginners page to get some teenage troll advice. You can go back to rolling on the floor blowing your call.



Don't worry you are in the right place. Might as well go try the quota hunt. I can promis you one thing you will at least kill nothing in peace. No getting shined down, having people set up 50 yards away.


----------

